# Power Meter



## Michel Cote (May 19, 2016)

After seeing few screen shot, pictures of the user interface, I dont see any power meter to help manage energy consumption

Is someone has seen one ?
Or it's completely removed

I know it can be distracting but I found that just seeing my current power/consumption usage I save 10-15%

Regards


----------



## BB3 (May 18, 2017)

On the ui, I see a little bar below the speed. My assumption is that when the bar goes to the right, that means the speed is increasing. When you let go of the accelerator, the bar will go to the left, indicating how much regen you are doing


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

the UI we've seen is still a beta and will be changing before the public gets cars. don't know what all will be updated, but don't expect it to stay exactly like what we've seen.


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

MelindaV said:


> the UI we've seen is still a beta and will be changing before the public gets cars. don't know what all will be updated, but don't expect it to stay exactly like what we've seen.


Beta or not it will always be changing


----------



## JWardell (May 9, 2016)

If you watch the many test drive videos, you can see the green bar below the speed move right of center and left of center as it uses power and regen. I don't think we have seen a usage-over-time graph, but I'm sure it will be a swipe away.


----------



## Model34mePlease (Jun 3, 2017)

Yeah, the question will be what can cohabit on the screen while you are driving. So far, I only see left side and right side and pop-ups. It would be nice to be pretty configurable.


----------



## Michel Cote (May 19, 2016)

Thanks, 
I was not able to catch it on videos. But it's there.


----------

